# Dry & Peeling Skin on Face



## Insomiac (Jan 5, 2006)

I broke out recently and I've been using Clean & Clear's Persa Gel to reduce the pimples. I've been using the Persa Gel for a while now, but I put more than I needed on my face at one point. So now part of my cheek is dry and peeling. Are there any remedies to help reduce the peeling?


----------



## Cruella (Jan 5, 2006)

Try Cetaphil cream - it is a great moisturizer and it doesn't clog my pores.


----------

